# My first time with REW and BFD 1124



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

Well,
Here are my first results using the REW and my BFD1124....so be kind... My sub is a FIQ18 tuned to 13hz in a 700 liter sonosub...powered by a EP2500, bridged mono with BFD 1124

This is with all speakers tested

Graph 1 is without filters set

Graph 2 is with filters set..

Since I am basically brand new at this...any feedback is greatly appreciated...

thanks
Matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are your mains included here? Don’t see much evidence of a low pass filter.

I’m thinking that those peaks left behind at ~40 and ~65 Hz aren’t going to sound good...

I’d say raise your target curve up to 84 dB and try again.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

Wayne....Mains are included....I'll raise the target and redo....I am still figuring this out... 

thanks for your suggestions. 

Matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Turn off the mains for now, and add them after equalization. Then, re-tweak around the crossover frequency, if needed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Turn off the mains for now, and add them after equalization. Then, re-tweak around the crossover frequency, if needed.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Will do...thanks Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Since I am basically brand new at this...any feedback is greatly appreciated...


When you post your graphs use a vertical axis of 45dB-105dB and a horizontal axis of 10Hz-200Hz.

Your before and after graphs aren't making a lot of sense to me. I would sure like to see the sub without the mains. Hopefully your running REW through your receiver with the crossover engaged.. I trust you calibrated your soundcard (and that the loopback cable test produced a flat result). Also trust that you are using the meter calibration file... 

brucek


----------



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

brucek said:


> When you post your graphs use a vertical axis of 45dB-105dB and a horizontal axis of 10Hz-200Hz.
> 
> Your before and after graphs aren't making a lot of sense to me. I would sure like to see the sub without the mains. Hopefully your running REW through your receiver with the crossover engaged.. I trust you calibrated your soundcard (and that the loopback cable test produced a flat result). Also trust that you are using the meter calibration file...
> 
> brucek


ok bruce...I'll redo my graphs....I did calibrate the soundcard and I used the meter calibration file. Can I load both files into REW (soundcard calibration and meter calibration file?). Now that you mention it I dont think the soundcard file is loaded but I know the meter is. 

Yes my loopback produced a flat result. I am running the REW through my receiver and my crossover is engaged..(pretty sure) will double check

I'll try and test the sub without the mains in the next day or two...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can I load both files into REW (soundcard calibration and meter calibration file?). Now that you mention it I dont think the soundcard file is loaded but I know the meter is.


You do have to have both those cal files loaded to get accurate results. 
Press the Settings ICON and then under the Soundcard tab be sure the soundcard calibartion file is loaded, and under the Mic/Meter tab be sure the meter calibration file is loaded.

Your graphs lead me to belive you are experiencing a lot of noise (as evidenced by the apparent output below 10Hz). I can assure you that isn't signal - it's noise. Did the Check Level routine go well for you, or did you have any trouble with the levels? Next time you post a graph, I'd like to see your impulse response graph also... 

brucek


----------



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

brucek said:


> You do have to have both those cal files loaded to get accurate results.
> Press the Settings ICON and then under the Soundcard tab be sure the soundcard calibartion file is loaded, and under the Mic/Meter tab be sure the meter calibration file is loaded.
> 
> Your graphs lead me to belive you are experiencing a lot of noise (as evidenced by the apparent output below 10Hz). I can assure you that isn't signal - it's noise. Did the Check Level routine go well for you, or did you have any trouble with the levels? Next time you post a graph, I'd like to see your impulse response graph also...
> ...


Bruce....I'll get back with you with more info....

thanks


----------

